# Pokesona advice?



## Sugarygulp (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm still relatively new to the furry fandom and have some questions when it comes to pokesonas. Do I have to draw quadruped pokemon as anthro, or if I draw them non-anthro is it considered "feral" art? 

I'd like to do some vore stuff, but I dont really wanna anthropomorphize some Pokemon, but I also don't wanna draw something considered feral art cause that's really not my thing.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 12, 2020)

Sugarygulp said:


> Hey guys, I'm still relatively new to the furry fandom and have some questions when it comes to pokesonas. Do I have to draw quadruped pokemon as anthro, or if I draw them non-anthro is it considered "feral" art?
> 
> I'd like to do some vore stuff, but I dont really wanna anthropomorphize some Pokemon, but I also don't wanna draw something considered feral art cause that's really not my thing.


I dunno, pokemon generally come off as smarter than an actual animal in my opinion so they aren't really traditionally feral. ^^


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 13, 2020)

I think that should be fine for pokemon, ultimately it's about you expressing yourself.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I dunno, pokemon generally come off as smarter than an actual animal in my opinion so they aren't really traditionally feral. ^^



^ This.

And Pokemon MD series has pretty much made it enough to suggest they aren't all 'ferals'.

But... considering how the so-called 'fursonas' usually are, and I haven't seen any quadruped sonas yet--unless they are 'shiftable'--I doubt it will work 100%... But to make it more sure, how about making your sona 'shiftable'? 
 My sona is an example of this. (Up-anthro, down-feral)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 14, 2020)

Like any sona, its completely up to you. My pokesona is a boltund police officer, anything is possible


----------



## Infamous-Mango (Jul 15, 2020)

From what I've seen "feral" just refers to "non-anthro". By no means do you have to make it anthro if you don't want to. The wonderful thing about your fursona / Pokesona / ___-sona is that it's yours - you can do with it as you please. If you want to add wings to an Eevee, you are welcome to do so. If you want a Blastoise to be pink, you can do that too.


----------



## Sugarygulp (Jul 15, 2020)

Infamous-Mango said:


> From what I've seen "feral" just refers to "non-anthro". By no means do you have to make it anthro if you don't want to. The wonderful thing about your fursona / Pokesona / ___-sona is that it's yours - you can do with it as you please. If you want to add wings to an Eevee, you are welcome to do so. If you want a Blastoise to be pink, you can do that too.


I just had some worries because I read before that feral art (mostly nsfw) is troublesome because there is a lack of consent. So I just wanted to avoid that.


----------



## Infamous-Mango (Jul 15, 2020)

Sugarygulp said:


> I just had some worries because I read before that feral art (mostly nsfw) is troublesome because there is a lack of consent. So I just wanted to avoid that.



That's a bit of a grey area. As said above, Pokémon tend to be seen as more intelligent than a common dog or cat, especially as a -sona. I mean, if Pikachu can understand Ash, then he obviously has some level of intelligence. Then again, dolphins are known to have sex for pleasure and even go as far as raping each other, so *shrug*. I'm not sure what to tell you on the nsfw front.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

Let's see.....sometimes, when making a pokesona, some people like to make some of the characters taller as to not give off the original, "feral" appearance. For example, when making a sona off of a Braixen, they don't really need changing, unless human apparel on them is what you prefer. For beings like a Pikachu, some like to make them taller, standing above their original height. Pikachu is around 3'5", so to make an 'anthro', people make him human height, around 5'11" or so. Yet again, this is just a spitball. Design them however you like!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 15, 2020)

My pokesona everyone.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> My pokesona everyone.



Neat!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 9, 2020)

Frankly, there are no limits. I've seen a good lot of anthropomorphized Pokemon and I've been considering making an anthro Salandit character for a good while. I believe a lot of feral Pokesonas occur because the Pokemon is already quadruped (I mostly see this in Eeveelutions and canine Pokemon), but you don't absolutely have to make it feral, because the wonderful thing about fursonas is that they're 100% yours and 100% customizable. Have fun with it! Explore different design aspects and find what you like! You can also make alternate anthro and feral designs for whatever situation you see fit


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 9, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> My pokesona everyone.


Adorable!!! Boltund doesn't get enough love


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 9, 2020)

My Pokémon 'sona is a feral Shiny Espeon/Umbreon hybrid. I don't sexualise him but he is a ladies man. The most I might draw (if I ever start drawing again) is him snuggling a female Pokémon affectionately. I'm not usually into NSFW stuff so it's an alien world to me.


----------

